# A10 A12 ??? Merc



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have two props 

A10-9P

A12-9p

Can anyone Translate ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Mercury Marine original equipment part numbers
A - aluminum
9p - 9 inch pitch


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The "A10" and "A12" are suffixes for the same part number, being the same prop. The suffix indicates a change of some sort to the design, material, color, etc of the part, but not a change in the fit or function of the part.

So the A12 prop is just a newer version, and any change there may be is likely very minor.


----------

